# hitler youth are alive and well



## humour-me (Mar 19, 2006)

Lamb and Lynx Gaede are the new faces of racism world wide. They are the twin pop star duo, Prussian blue, promoting racial hate and white power. They are two 13 year olds who are known some what to be a socially inept and racist version of the Olsen twins. They sing songs about the ‘_great’ _holocaust, and how white people are better then other races. They where t-shirts with Adolph Hitler smiley faces on them, and they have said previously in interviews that “Hitler was a great man, just trying to protect his own race.” shockingly, if not worryingly, these two racists are attracting more and more fans everyday, and pulling teenagers into there web of lies and hate. It would seems like these two racially prejudiced girls want to be hated. In 2005 (around the time that hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans,) they told the media that the money raised to help the victims of this tragedy, should only go to the white people or the flooded town. They say that these teenagers have been ’brain washed’ by there mother, April. She home schooled lynx and lamb, and brought up her daughters to believe Hitler was doing nothing wrong, and white people will rule eventually. One thing that we have learned from this though, is that we cant judge people on there looks. Not all racists where white hoods a swastika tattoos. The two girls where hoping to come on tour to Australia but where denied access because of the harsh content of there lyrics.






Ellen Medwin,
reminding you that in a world of plastic I would rather be paper.


----------



## Lucifiel (Mar 20, 2006)

Errr, parents using propoganda for brainwashing their own children isn't very new. Neither is the act of propaganda. In my own country, there are a lot of charismatic churches which try to instil in their following(especially the young), a 'hatred' for other religions and anything that defies their teachings. Then, there is the racial propaganda where "one race is superior than another" and you should see the amount of people who buy into it. The ones who implicitly shut you out of society because you were the product of/are entering an interracial marriage could be your parents, your relatives, your coworkers and even your bosses. 

It's so easy to hate rather than understand.


----------



## glennstewart (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't need to understand, but nor do I need to hate.  I mean, what does one get out of that?  I send my annual check to the Southern Poverty Law Center, and try to behave.  I'm for people just getting along.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 20, 2006)

These girls are no more racist than black rappers who talk about shooting cops and selling drugs. They just have the balls the vocalize what they believe.

I think their fans are more intrigued and inspired by the pair's courage, not their character. William Hung had many fans, his CD sold many copies. Does it mean these people think he's a good singer? They dont, they buy the album b/c it's funny. The same kind of thing can be said of Prussian Blue. People enjoy their music, not because of its content but because of the girls courage.


----------



## humour-me (Mar 20, 2006)

i lots of people are racist, but some people just do a better job of hiding it. 
i wouldn't call myself a racist, and i dont go slagging off other people because of there culture. there are some moments where i get annoyed with a certain religon or culture and i am a bit, but that hardly ever happens. 
oh and fyi space cowboy, 
im a white woman, and even if i was a man i wouldnt go to some stupid golf club all day, slag off my wife and where geeky pants. i dont think white men have groups that only white men can enjoy, some people are just smarter not to go to some crap like that.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 20, 2006)

humour-me said:
			
		

> oh and fyi space cowboy,
> im a white woman, and even if i was a man i wouldnt go to some stupid golf club all day, slag off my wife and where geeky pants. i dont think white men have groups that only white men can enjoy, some people are just smarter not to go to some crap like that.


Huh?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh and just to respond to the thread's title: "Hitler Youth are alive and well"... I wouldnt exactly make that claim. 

Sure there are "Hitler Youth" left, but they've gone from 100s of thousands (in the 40's) to probably just a couple worldwide. Granted this is a couple  too many, There are probably more pandas left in the world than there are "Hitler Youth", and I wouldnt exactly call Pandas "Alive and well"


----------



## Crypt (Mar 21, 2006)

I can't make quotes. Haven't figured it out yet..
But somewhere up there, someone said that people listen to these girls music because of their courage and not their message, and I find that ridiculous.. If they have a single fan who _isn't_ a racist, it's likely because that person doesn't speak the language, or are slightly or full blown retarded.
Thank God that Hitler youth and every group like them are slowly shrinking into nothingness.


----------



## Adept (Mar 21, 2006)

Can I just say; wear is to wear clothes, where is "where is it?".  I'm not whinging simply pointing out.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Crypt said:
			
		

> I can't make quotes. Haven't figured it out yet..
> But somewhere up there, someone said that people listen to these girls music because of their courage and not their message, and I find that ridiculous.. If they have a single fan who _isn't_ a racist, it's likely because that person doesn't speak the language, or are slightly or full blown retarded.



You dont have to agree with the message in the music to like it. to say otherwise is just plain stoopid.


----------



## Drzava (Mar 21, 2006)

They aren't too bad looking.  I wouldn't mind expanding the white race with em 


Shame all they do is:

cover other songs
rely on their image


Looks like they have more in common with the black P. Diddy than they do other white nationalists.  But look on the bright side, not too many kids their age take an interest in history.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll second that


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Mar 21, 2006)

This thread proves my conclusion that few people tolerate intolerance.


----------



## Crypt (Mar 22, 2006)

They're 2 13 year old racists.
Their music sucks dude, get over it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 22, 2006)

aww but they're cutesy wutesy wittle hitler bunnies!


----------



## Soccah (Mar 22, 2006)

That is so ridiculous, I love it.

Edit: Anyone have a link to their music?


----------



## Dubs (Mar 22, 2006)

Soccah said:
			
		

> That is so ridiculous, I love it.
> 
> Edit: Anyone have a link to their music?


 
your both a pedophile AND a rascist GOOD GAME JEEVES


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 23, 2006)

Dubs said:
			
		

> your both a pedophile AND a rascist GOOD GAME JEEVES



You've been a member of the forums long enough to make 2 posts and you're already calling people names and putting up ignorant smoke screens? 

Christ, that must be some kind of record or something.


----------



## Drzava (Mar 23, 2006)

He must have been too infuriated to be bothered to use proper spelling or grammar. :???:


----------



## Mike C (Mar 25, 2006)

Soccah said:
			
		

> That is so ridiculous, I love it.
> 
> Edit: Anyone have a link to their music?




http://www.prussianblue.net/


----------



## Soccah (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Mike.

I was expecting it to be a bit more ridiculous, what a let down.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 25, 2006)

You know, it really isnt all that bad...


----------



## hobbish (Mar 26, 2006)

Space Cowboy, there were 8 million members of the hitler youth in 39, and that was probably doubled by 45.

There will always be groups like this, however, they were once organised. Now they are not. They are mostly dim, and unorganised. For example: Neo nazi groups in California spend more time fighting eachother than anything else.

This isn't something thats growing, it has always been there, and it always will.

Edelweiss Pirates and the White Rose forever!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 26, 2006)

Interesting. Although I still wouldnt go as far as to say they're alive and well. As far as I know there are no groups that identify themselves as "Hitler Youth"


----------



## KeineAngst (Mar 27, 2006)

I actualy saw news posts about this band before i read this thread. i thought it was really good satire. The black power movement of today has turned into something which does nothinng but breed seperation and hate in my opinion, much better if we were to go back to the peacefull ways of reaching equality as preached by MLK and the equality through improvement preached by Bill Cosby then accept how things are today. Its sad when at my school all Black History Month does is make whites feel attacked and in the main hallway the one side is all white people and the other all black.3


----------



## cellardoor (Mar 28, 2006)

it's things like this that make it hard to remember "peace"


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Mar 28, 2006)

KeineAngst said:
			
		

> Its sad when at my school all Black History Month does is make whites feel attacked and in the main hallway the one side is all white people and the other all black.3


Does this actually happen?


----------



## Blackhawk_t (Apr 4, 2006)

Along those lines, you also have Martin Luther King Jr's Birthday as a holiday, which the same thing above mentioned just happens. There is also minority scholarships.  What happened to majority scholarships?

Glad I'm done wif skool. It realy payd offe.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Apr 4, 2006)

Blackhawk_t said:
			
		

> What happened to majority scholarships?


I actually qualify for some scholarships because I'm left-handed. :roll:


----------



## TsuTseQ (Apr 4, 2006)

Lefties have rights too!

*snort. snicker*

I'm such a geek -- I never get tired of that old joke. *sigh*


----------



## 92686 (Apr 4, 2006)

The Space Cowboy said:
			
		

> You dont have to agree with the message in the music to like it. to say otherwise is just plain stoopid.


 
I think listening to music just because it "sounds good," and not having much understanding of the content, is pretty ignorant.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France (Apr 22, 2006)

Could you work on your grammar and paragraphing just a little? Other than that it was an interesting report. I personally didn't know about these two pro-Nazi people so :???:


----------



## The Silver Druid (Apr 27, 2006)

I do not believe that people just listen to music just for its beat and such. I think not paying any heed to the lyrics, or the message of the song is incredibly ignorant. I think you should know what you're listening to, meaning you should know the message of the song. If it goes against your beliefs, then I doubt you'll listen to it. I know I wouldn't listen to such music. Spreading and promoting hate and violence is wrong...and corrupting young teenagers to promote such things as white supremacy is worse. 

How can one so young hate so much? How can one so young be taught a false history...of Hitler, of World War II, of anything? I think corrupting a child into having such conservative beliefs is even worse than the music being promoted. And, I also can't believe that they're music is becoming popular among teenagers! Here in Hawaii, there isn't much racism - it's practically nonexistant. I can't believe places are so segregated elsewhere. It's very difficult for me to comprehend, for someone not to like someone else for the color of their skin.


----------

